# Doing both agility and herding?



## alex vicini (Sep 4, 2016)

So I have a 2 year old gsd named Rain, who currently competes in herding. We started agility, and after a while we stopped because she seemed to be getting bored of it. All of a sudden she has a ton of drive and needs even more exercise than before. We've been considering getting back into agility classes again, but I've heard you shouldn't do both agility and herding at the same time. What's everyone's thoughts?


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

I know a lot of border collies that would be disappointed that they "shouldn't" do both.  Along with some cattle dogs and other breeds. Yes you can do both!


----------

